# Hyperlinks and bookmarks in PDFs on Fire



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

I have a huge library of PDF documents that I want to be able to use on my Fire. I put them in the Documents folder and can open them easily enough, but none of the hyperlinks or bookmarks work. These work when I open the PDF on my computer. The problem is that these bookmarks and hyperlinks are important for navigation in the documents because they are reference materials and I need to be able to "flip" back and forth quickly to different areas within the file when looking up information. 

I can read the file on the Fire. But the bookmarks and hyperlinks just seem to not even be there. Any advice?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

With the Quikoffice Pro App you can bookmark, edit and markup easily. But it costs about $10. With the Adobe Acrobat Reader App (free) you can comment and make freehand markings, but there is no bookmarks function. The Fire native pdf reader only allows reading, no bookmarks. There are other apps that also allow editing of pdf documents, but I haven't used them because Quickoffice works for me.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> With the Quikoffice Pro App you can bookmark, edit and markup easily. But it costs about $10. With the Adobe Acrobat Reader App (free) you can comment and make freehand markings, but there is no bookmarks function. The Fire native pdf reader only allows reading, no bookmarks. There are other apps that also allow editing of pdf documents, but I haven't used them because Quickoffice works for me.


Thanks for the info. I'm not looking to add bookmarks from the Fire. The files already have bookmarks and hyperlinks. They just don't seem to work when I open the file on the fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's possible that using something other than the normal PDF reader on the Fire would allow the hyperlinks to work.  I've actually had better luck with either the Adobe reader or Aldiko, though neither are as full featured as a PDF reader on my computer.  And you might get more features on a paid for vs. free version, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have this for PDFs:


$1.99 (Truth in advertising, I got it for .10 when there was a sale on. )

and really like it. I just tested it and hyperlinks worked. Can't say for bookmarks as I didn't have any PDFs that I had bookmarked, but it did let me set and remove a bookmark.

It has menu options at the top for "My Docs" "Recent" "All PDF" and "Web Docs." If you select "All PDFs" it will search for all PDFs on the device, including the ones in the "Documents" folder, Downloads, eBooks and its own folder. Then you just tap on the file you want to read.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I also have this for PDFs:
> 
> 
> $1.99 (Truth in advertising, I got it for .10 when there was a sale on. )


Just got it. It does exactly what I needed! Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Just got it. It does exactly what I needed! Thanks!


Great, Julie!

Glad I could help.

Betsy


----------

